# Tivo Series 2 with FiOS Digital Adapter



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone using the new FiOS digital adapter ($3.99) and a Tivo Series 2? I have two Sieries 2 TiVo's w/lifetimes and don't want to give them up! I'd like to save the space and use the small adapters instead of the standard STB.

Thanks!


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I just looked it up for the first time after reading your post. It looks like it takes control of another STB in the home and streams to a local TV. For a savings of $1/mo it hardly seems worth it.

But to your original question, I would bet an IR blaster to this adapter device would get routed back to the set with the full STB. This would screw up the STB if the TiVo with the connected adapter wanted to record something while you were sitting at the STB.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

The "digital adapter" is a standalone set-top box without any interactive features. It cannot be used to connect to another set-top box/DVR. It is a very basic box as it doesn't even have a program guide.

It would be a good choice for a TiVo, but I don't know whether it's compatible. We decided to pay the extra dollar to get a box that had already been reported to work well with TiVo. We are able to use the receiver's serial port, plus we get the benefit of being able to use On Demand.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Marc said:


> The "digital adapter" is a standalone set-top box without any interactive features. It cannot be used to connect to another set-top box/DVR. It is a very basic box as it doesn't even have a program guide.
> 
> It would be a good choice for a TiVo, but I don't know whether it's compatible. We decided to pay the extra dollar to get a box that had already been reported to work well with TiVo. We are able to use the receiver's serial port, plus we get the benefit of being able to use On Demand.


I interpreted the first bullet to be streaming from another STB but I guess I could have read that wrong. 


> * View Local, Premium and National standard definition channels available on other set top boxes in the home
> * Basic user interface will show channel number, clock and parental controls
> * Call ahead Pay Per View (PPV) will be supported
> * High Definition Channels, Video on Demand (VOD) and other interactive services such as Multi-Room DVR, Media Manger and Widgets are not supported
> * Dimensions - W 5.5 in. D 6.5 in. H 1.75 in.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

ah30k said:


> I interpreted the first bullet to be streaming from another STB but I guess I could have read that wrong.


You know, I think I could interpret that the same way you did, but since the non-DVR set-top boxes don't have any media streaming capabilities, what I'd have to assume they mean is that whatever channels you get on the other boxes, you'd get on the DCT-700 as well.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

So you think this is a DCT-700? To be honest, I am in the business and this is the first I've heard of this adapter.

I guess a DCT-700 makes sense. The full STBs for Verizon are a hybrid QAM/IP (hence the name QIP). QAM for linear channels and IP for interactive. The boxes Mot sells to the standard cable companies are full QAM. If you took a standard cable DCT-700 and put it on the Verizon network you would get broadcast channels but no interactive which seems to fit the description.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses! 

My neighbor has one and it looks like the standard Comcast digital box. I'll check it out and get back to everyone. The main reason I was looking at it is just my available real estate. I'd like to get the box and put it in the back so all I'll see is the TiVo. Yet another box around the TV isn't my main goal 

We hardly use ONDemand (except the HD TV). I'd be using the TiVo as the main controller/guide data so it kinda makes sense.

Once again thanks for all the responses. If I didn't have TiVo I wouldn't even consider the box. Getting GUIDE and OnDemand is worth the $1.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Marc said:


> We decided to pay the extra dollar to get a box that had already been reported to work well with TiVo. We are able to use the receiver's serial port, plus we get the benefit of being able to use On Demand.


And which box is that? We're about to switch from DirecTV to FIOS and plan on using a new TivoHD with one HDTV and an older S2 with the other. Having a box that's controllable (effectively) by an S2 would be important.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

wkearney99 said:


> And which box is that? We're about to switch from DirecTV to FIOS and plan on using a new TivoHD with one HDTV and an older S2 with the other. Having a box that's controllable (effectively) by an S2 would be important.


I think both of them are controllable (digital adapter and standard STB). The original STB is about the size of a TiVo. I'm cheap , but the $1 per month isn't the main issue, just space.

Standard Definition Set Top Box
$4.99/month Provides a connection between your television and the FiOS TV network
Required for all digital programming channels
Select and view programs, set parental controls and take charge of your viewing experience
Order shows and events on Pay Per View (PPV) or order movies from our extensive Video on Demand (VOD) library
Dimensions - W 14.75 in. D 10 in. H 2.75 in.

Digital Adapter
$3.99/month View Local, Premium and National standard definition channels available on other set top boxes in the home
Basic user interface will show channel number, clock and parental controls
Call ahead Pay Per View (PPV) will be supported
High Definition Channels, Video on Demand (VOD) and other interactive services such as Multi-Room DVR, Media Manger and Widgets are not supported
Dimensions - W 5.5 in. D 6.5 in. H 1.75 in.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ah, thanks for the details. So it looks like the $4.99 box allows watching "all" channels on an analog TV? Thus it's compatibility with a S2 Tivo? I'm fine with the sacrifices in quality, or even picture clipping, that this might incur. It's mainly just to allow the wife to have her 'own' Tivo for recordings. It really hasn't been all that necessary with DirecTV, but I don't want to 'lose' the perceived functionality, if you know what I mean. It was a friggin' nightmare discovering that the HR10-250's couldn't do MRV, so the "upgrade" to HD wasn't exactly great for marital bliss. I'd like to minimize the problems this time too.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

wkearney99 said:


> Ah, thanks for the details. So it looks like the $4.99 box allows watching "all" channels on an analog TV? Thus it's compatibility with a S2 Tivo? I'm fine with the sacrifices in quality, or even picture clipping, that this might incur. It's mainly just to allow the wife to have her 'own' Tivo for recordings. It really hasn't been all that necessary with DirecTV, but I don't want to 'lose' the perceived functionality, if you know what I mean. It was a friggin' nightmare discovering that the HR10-250's couldn't do MRV, so the "upgrade" to HD wasn't exactly great for marital bliss. I'd like to minimize the problems this time too.


Yea, I think the $3.99 version will allow you to watch "all" channels as well. You'd lose the VOD though. It would be like a normal TiVo box.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

That would be great, I am a FIOS customer with a DTS2 and I opted to get a box just for the TIVO. I have another HD set top box for my HD TV. The set top box for the TIVO is stuffed behind the TV so I don't even see it. I will not be switching it out to save a dollar a month, If I ever need to add another box somewhere in the house I will request the lite set top box (digital adapter) and use the full function box on another TV.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

billboard_NE said:


> That would be great, I am a FIOS customer with a DTS2 and I opted to get a box just for the TIVO. I have another HD set top box for my HD TV. The set top box for the TIVO is stuffed behind the TV so I don't even see it. I will not be switching it out to save a dollar a month, If I ever need to add another box somewhere in the house I will request the lite set top box (digital adapter) and use the full function box on another TV.


Are you happy w/FIOS TV? I have Comcast and the cost is pretty much a wash after we add the boxes (actually FIOS is a few dollars more).


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

We already have Netflix and have never found any PPV offerings to be worth the expense. So not having VOD or PPV is no loss for us. And give that we can pull movies and the like via Tivo, well, it's even less of a problem. But don't get me wrong, I'm sure there's lots of great offerings and features in those options. We'll just pass on them at the present time.


----------



## renkablue (Sep 16, 2007)

wkearney99 said:


> And which box is that? We're about to switch from DirecTV to FIOS and plan on using a new TivoHD with one HDTV and an older S2 with the other. Having a box that's controllable (effectively) by an S2 would be important.


Your set up is similar to mine. I would like to know more about Verizon FIOS - I heard they may not be available in my area, even though I have Verizon cell phone. AT&T is trying a sell in this area that is blanketed with Comcast. If only we could shop around like we do our electronics media.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

renkablue said:


> Your set up is similar to mine. I would like to know more about Verizon FIOS - I heard they may not be available in my area, even though I have Verizon cell phone. AT&T is trying a sell in this area that is blanketed with Comcast. If only we could shop around like we do our electronics media.


Verizon is only building out Fios where it provides local phone service. If your local phone provider is not Verizon then you will not be able to get Fios. It sounds like AT&T is your local provider so you may want to research AT&T U-Verse.


----------



## fredct (Nov 15, 2004)

renkablue said:


> Your set up is similar to mine. I would like to know more about Verizon FIOS - I heard they may not be available in my area, even though I have Verizon cell phone. AT&T is trying a sell in this area that is blanketed with Comcast. If only we could shop around like we do our electronics media.


Cellular is not only a very different technology than services that need wires to your home, but Verizon Wireless is an entirely different company than Verizon (Verizon owns part of it, but they're still a separate company). So having cell service in no way has any connection to FIOS availability, and, unless Verizon is your local phone company, there's no way to provide FIOS to your area either.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Anyone know if the serial ports on FiOS boxes will work with Series 1 TiVos?


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

gastrof said:


> Anyone know if the serial ports on FiOS boxes will work with Series 1 TiVos?


It works with the S2 so I don't know why it wouldn't work with the S1.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi guys, I am not "too" technical. I just signed up for Fios and have a Series 2. Can someone please dumb-down and summarize my connection options and the plus' and minus' of each? I really won't be using VOD.

Thanks for you patience!

Jim


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Set it up like a normal cable box.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

Will I need the STB from Verizon to record higher/digital channels -- even if my TV has QAM?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Will I need the STB from Verizon to record higher/digital channels -- even if my TV has QAM?


Yes, in addition you will only get about 20 analog channels without a STB. I think they will be doing away with even those 20 soon.

Your TV QAM tuner is not in play at all here.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

Any other "gotcha's" here? Verizon will have the cables etc. needed for the install?

Thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, and what role do IR Blasters have? I've seen them mentioned in the posts, but you are telling me to use the Verizon STB, hook it up like a VCR and I'll be good to go. Am I missing something? It seemed other people were having many problems getting Tivo and Fios to work together.

Jim


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The IR blasters are for the TiVo to control the cable box (which the FIOS box essentially is). FIOS boxes tend to have their serial enabled, so you can use that instead, which is better than IR.

Yes, you essentially hook the TiVo up like a VCR, but with the channel changer, since the TiVo almost completely takes over the cable box so it can record from it. You use the TiVo to select what programs to record or view.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

Uh-oh! Looks like I have the older single tuner -- it's model TCD 540080. I'm guessing the DT would have 2 RF inputs, right? I just have one.

If I have the single tuner, what does that mean in terms of Fios service?

Jim


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Uh-oh! Looks like I have the older single tuner -- it's model TCD 540080. I'm guessing the DT would have 2 RF inputs, right? I just have one.
> 
> If I have the single tuner, what does that mean in terms of Fios service?
> 
> Jim


Nothing different than your used to already. You'll just have one tuner and the TiVo will either connect via serial or IR blasters.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

Can you elaborate a bit on "Yes, you essentially hook the TiVo up like a VCR, but with the channel changer, since the TiVo almost completely takes over the cable box..."


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The DT has only one RF input, it is internally split to the two tuner modules. The only thing you'll miss is dual tuners, which AFAIK isn't much with FIOS, especially if they don't have analog at all on your system (which is more and more appearing to be the case).


----------



## stevejny (Jan 5, 2008)

just got FiOS TV in addition to their internet and phone I had previously installed. Actiontec router, HDTV. 
New to TiVo and have learned a bunch reading some threads here but still unclear about some things. (Beyond meaning of life, etc. which I believe is outside the scope of this forum. O am I missing the fact that TiVo *is* the MOL?) 
At present have Moto 6416 HDDVR they installed . Seems ok tho the Program Guide and recording systems are pretty lame. So, was considering the TiVo option. 

I assume what I'd do is return the 6416 and get a non-DVR HD box. Then I buy a TiVo and use serial or IR to control the FiOS box. Assuming this is fairly straightforward and I get that working, how does the TiVo manage to record two programs at the same time? Won't only one channel at a time go through whatever cable I use to connect the TiVo to the FiOS box? 

Do I connect to the router to get the TiVo Program Guide or do I need to use a phone outlet? (No clue how that works, obviously.)

Can I still get On Demand and HBO broadcasting with this set-up?

Sorry if the questions are dumb (I'll probably have even dumber ones later), but thanks for any guidance you'd like to give.

Steve


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Steve, lots of questions so I may miss some.

For Verizon you have two choices: 1) a S2DT standard def TiVo paired with a Verizon STB or 2) a TiVo-HD/TivoS3 paired with CableCARDs.

With the former you will really only be able to use the dual tuner feature of the S2DT if one of your channels are analog (like only 15 channels or so and they will be going away this year).

With the latter, you get HD dual tuners all the way.

All TiVos need direct internet connectivity (either wired or wireless) since they don't have buit-in MoCA like the Verizon STBs. The phone connection practically was retired long ago (I say practically because it may work but no one uses it anymore and you can't use any broadband features).

No VOD with TiVo.

Yes on HBO since the Verizon STB will decrypt it for the the S2DT and the CableCARDs will decrypt it for the TiVo-HD/S3.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

And note there are MOCA to Ethernet adapters. I wonder, are there USB MOCA dongles yet?


----------



## stevejny (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the answers, ah30k. 

Was wondering what people hate so much about the Moto units, particularly the 6416. I want VOD but I suppose I need to see what the downsides of using the FiOS DVR are/might be. 

thanks again

steve


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

stevejny said:


> Was wondering what people hate so much about the Moto units, particularly the 6416. I want VOD but I suppose I need to see what the downsides of using the FiOS DVR are/might be.


I think there is a generally poor view of the Moto units, particularly in this forum (this forum tends to be a pretty entrenched TiVo group).

To pin all of the disgust/hatred on the Moto box is a bit unfair since the Moto strategy is to build the hardware and middleware layers for the platform and allow the carriers to select their own guide apps. Verizon is in the midst of transferring from their initial guide app to a home-grown newer guide. I'm not sure which one you will get.

Some unstated percentage of the problems with the Moto box are actually software problems in these guide apps written by third parties such as TVGuide etc not in the Mot box itself.


----------

